# Arrow/Broadhead recomendations



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm shooting

Diamond Rapture 60# @ 28" draw
NAP Quick Tune Drop Away


What size/type of arrow do you guys recomend and what weight broadhead? I'm liking the looks of the crimson talon 4 blades, or should I just stick with muzzeys?


----------



## avrock30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Pole, you want a light arrow with a heavier broadhead like the crimson tide. i try to stick with 125 grain. I personally like Steelforce serrated. Stay away from mechanicals and make sure your practice tips are of the grain so when you sight in your bow it will be correct. rac123 uses Rothar Snuffers in the range of 160 grains, he likes to hear them smack when they hit but it does slow down arrow speed.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

easton 2117's with the crimmson talons we seen today!!!

have to see if someplace has them in 125g, all i seen were 100's


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

crimson talons = gimmick

If something causes spin from the front end of an arrow it will make the arrow less stable and more critical. Period. Who cares if there is a spiral wound channel? Don't buy hunting equipment because it looks cool.

Stick with what has been proven. For deer with a compound, Muzzys and Thunderheads really can't be beat. Snuffers are great, but you need to have stones and be able to sharpen them. Thousands upon thousands of deer have been taken with these heads. 

If I were you I would try a a 29" 2314 with 125 grain point and three five inch vanes or feather fletched in right or left helical. 

If you want to try mechanicals I recommend the NAP heads and the Barrie Snyper.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I have roughly the same setup as you and I use Whitetail carbon arrows 6075 with a 100 gran Muzzy. I took my first deer with it this weekend and it worked fine.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm using Carbon Express arrows with Spitfire 100 Grain Mechanical broadheads. 

They seem to shoot almost exactly like my 100 grain field tips.

I've shot and killed 1 doe so far this year with them.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I was going to go with Carbon Express arrows. I may upgrade next season. Although, i have been getting good groupings with my Whitetails. 

My hunting partner uses those spitfires. Swears by them.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sure there are some really good mechanicals out there,but I am old school when it comes to my broadheads.
I still to his day use the 125 grain Wasp Camlock 3 blade.
This broadhead has taken over 50 deer for me,and all have been a complete pass through with an excellent blood trail.
As mentioned earlier in this thread,you cant go wrong with Muzzys or Thunderheads either.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i use to use thunderhead 125s sitting on a easton 2119xx75 shaft but just couldnt get the groups i desired with my onieda tomcat. so i switched to 2117xx75s tipped with a golden key deadhead 3 blade 100grain broadhead this setup is lethal my dad uses the same shaft/broadhead setup out of his bow it really puts em down. the last five deer weve killed with these have dropped in there tracks or made maybe two or three leaps before falling out dead. thats no b/s the thing is these broadheads are fairly cheap i got my first set for x-mas a couple years ago and was really impressed also the 100 grain deadhead puts out one hell of a blood trail. for some reason they bleed out really quick 2 years ago i drop the sring on a big doe and hit her a little farther forward than id liked to i hit her on the back half of her shoulder the arrow went through the forward shoulder caught the top of her heart and passed 3/4 of the way out of the opposite shoulder and not one of the blades was broken in fact i killed another doe last year with the same broadhead on a new shaft and got it back a second time i still have it it needs sharpened but i still have it.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I ended up buying G5 Montach's in 125grain. Seem like a well made head. Currently shooting 2117's I'm gonna stick with that this year, I may try something different in spring.



Off topic but does anyone have one of the little lights for true glow sites? the site I have the pins are hard to see as the sun begins to set


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

The Montach's will serve you well.

2117's have killed more game than any shaft ever made in modern times.

Just make sure your bow is well tuned and shoot your broadheads before you head in to the woods.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I'd stick with muzzy's for a couple of reasons:
1. They're tough and do the job. Used them with my 45lb compound.
2. 6 pack muzzy's: $30 or so, 3pack Spitfire or Montec: $30 or so.
I now use spitfires with my crossbow. Shot a doe opening day morning and the area looked like a crime scene, pools of blood everywhere. But it really, really hurts the wallet when you lose/destroy one.
The muzzy's killed in a bow generating 33lbs of kinetic energy.. They'll do fine in your setup. I sharpened the tip and touched up the blades. 
Can't go wrong with any of the suggestions posted so far...


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

Go to your local Pro shop..If , they may have some you sould even shoot ......
that would be your best bet...
tony


----------



## Buckhuntr (Aug 17, 2005)

I like the gold tip carbon arrows with a 100 grn thunder head has worked for me so that's what i'm sitcking with. Eye4neye said it best. Check with your pro shop and find what you like an stick with it. Good hunting.. Buck


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i hate to say it but go to wal mart and get the terminator carbon arrows with 100 grain satellite carbon tipped broadheads. they r both extremely tough and economic. if u happen to need some supplies more than likely u will be closer to them than ur pro shop. i would stick with the 3 blade broadheads if u r shooting 3 vanes on ur arrow just my personal opinoin


----------



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

Gold Tip Gladiator, 100gr mechanical. shoot as true as a field-tip and left bigger entry and exit wounds than my 12ga slug.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Easton ST Axis Obsession Mossy Oak HD Carbons tipped with a 100 grain muzzy. I ain't super crazy about the muzzys consistantly compared to 100 grain field tips but if they are overall consistant, I can't complain but they seem to drop about 3 inches more than the 100 grain field tip. Its almost like I am practicing with 100 grain field tips and then shooting a 125 broadhead but I'm not???


----------



## deerslayer54 (Oct 27, 2005)

I use 3- blade 100 gr. montec broad heads and have had great results. The montec broad heads are very easy to sharpen and the one piece system is nice you don't have to mess with putting them together. I shoot 23/14 xx75 easton arrows.


----------



## zamoyer (May 24, 2004)

I am looking to change broadheads and was wondering what you guys thought about fixed broadheads vs mechanical. What do you guys use or think would be better to use.....any info would be helpful


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

This is my first year bowhunting so I did a lot of reading about fixed blades and mechanicals. I chose to go with fixed blades so that I could the most penetration and energy with my setup. I am shooting Wac ems they are sweet. They are fixed blade, cut on contact tips, and they group right with my field tips. The dissadvantage to them is they are a smaller head with a 1 1/16" cutting diameter. After seeing them shoot one of friends who is a long time bowhunter even switched to. them I shot my first deer with them and had zero problems. She went about 15 yds. My friend also shot a deer this year and his went 30-40 yds, I was with him on the tracking job and there was no trouble following the blood trail. I really like these heads. The best advice I got was to get something that you can shoot good with. For me, these fit the bill, if you think you can shoot mechanicals better shoot them. They will all do the job.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

31" 2514 xx75 Easton arrows and 125gr Spitfire mechanicals on a High Country bow at 75lbs. draw. No problem so far!!!!


----------



## deerslayer54 (Oct 27, 2005)

I would go with fixed broadheads in my opinon. I have had a couple of buddies that use spitfires and they did not open up. not to say that this happens a lot I do not know but I would take that chance out of the equation.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

31 3/4" 2514 xx75 Easton arrows with 125 grain stingers. Some of my buddies have mechanicals that failed to open. I like the fixed blades, one less thing hanging in the back of my mind.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

I shot a buck on Monday (11/7) with the set up mentioned before and the spitfire broadhead (mechanical) left a hole in that deer that was amazing. The guys at the check in station were telling me that it looked to have been shot with a 30.06. Thinking they were somewhat serious, I had to get the arrow out and show them.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Gobi Muncher, Congrats! I hope to hear more about the buck. NAP makes great products, I have shot several deer with their expandables and have no complaints.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

DrZ,
Thanks!!!! I started a new thread with pictures.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I shoot Mechanicals

Rocky Mountain Assassins 100gr. on a 28 in. Carbon Express 300

I have killed two turkeys and, 4 Deer with them, they cut an unbelievable hole. and can make a not so good shot lethal with how much damage they do.

Have not had an animal go over 100 yds. most of them under 50 yds.


----------

